# Headlight fixture Columbia



## Demzie (Mar 20, 2019)

I bought a '64 Columbia Torpedo from the original owner some years back, guy got it brand new from his folks when he was a kid and swears up and down he didn't change anything, down to tires..frankly he didn't come across as the type to assemble something custom for it.

Well, I discovered the rear rack on this was original, despite another model like it having a painted flat top rack (maybe a store/factory upgrade?) It came with a two speed kickback, also as clean as the rest of the bike, no Schwinn script in the hoop and Fire Arrow Humped cross brace bars (same brand, why couldn't it be an optional upgrade right?)

So here's the issue.. 
The Delta headlight it had was fit with a Knuckled bolt pin to attach it THROUGH the Stem! I've never seen another American bike like screw into the stem to allow it to tighten the bars into place. 
I'd like to find the same light or at the very least, the same style of attachment as I'm looking to rebuild this bike exactly as I had this one. I already have a fantastic donor (another Torpedo) but the Two speed isn't on it, no light, different rack and as you can imagine.. no Fire Arrow bars. 

If you or anyone you know has one of these models or any of the above parts mentioned set aside the two speed kickback, Please inquire below or in my inbox! Thanks! 

Erin









Tires and saddle in this photo are different from when I purchased the bike from the original owner.
My Main concern is finding the light bracket to attach to the handlebar stem and the Fire Arrow bars.

Thanks!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 24, 2019)

I had an original Columbia Torpedo awhile back in beautiful original condition.  Differences were painted fenders, and mine had a small tank, red and white seat with red seat frame, painted rack.  The fender light was the typical Columbia one.  Serial number was H256303 which made it a 1960.  Sold it some time ago.


----------



## Demzie (Apr 18, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> I had an original Columbia Torpedo awhile back in beautiful original condition.  Differences were painted fenders, and mine had a small tank, red and white seat with red seat frame, painted rack.  The fender light was the typical Columbia one.  Serial number was H256303 which made it a 1960.  Sold it some time ago.View attachment 970096





Wow, no idea how I missed this until now. 
THANK YOU for the feedback. 
In closer specs, your fender light is likely a remake, but they only came on the Ballooner 26" Columbia Deluxe from the early to mid 50s. 
The rest of your bike however is probably one of the nicest Torpedos and earliest I've ever seen. 
I've never seen another tank or decals like yours before and your rack is much different. 

My previously owned '64 as you can see had a lot of differences from Decals to a nose badge instead of a tank as you'd mentioned, the original seat Was like yours but too roached to keep despite the overall condition of the rest of the bike, so I borrowed the saddle off my '65 Spaceliner deluxe in 9/10 I had at the time as well. Black leather pleated with crash rail. It was a factory upgrade option and also a brief aftermarket option in catalog if I remember. 

This Torpedo I've recently gotten from a good member here who had it for a very fair price we established to be shipped and it's complete, all original and tanked, so I reckon due to the style of tank, rack and fender rocket, this one too is newer than yours by a year or two but yet ANOTHER variation to the Torpedo models, and aside from rear rack, white missing from the head tube and the tank being available here,. It's basically the same as my first one being a '64 so I'd say this one I have now falls somewhere between the spectrum., Then again.. the red and white on my first and red and white on yours could allure they were closer ancestors. Either way, we've got some sharp looking bikes and I still have No idea about this Delta Light bracket on my initial Torpedo 


Erin


----------



## Demzie (Apr 18, 2019)

PS, the only reason I'm at a loss for what timeline these fall into for sure is the lack of having checked the serial yet on this latest one, the one at the top I had was absolutely an identified '64.

Erin


----------

